#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Curso Grátis da Cisco

## Genis

O Centro de Integração Empresa-Escola (CIEE) abriu inscrições para curso gratuito Cisco IT Essentials, oferecido em parceria com a Cisco/Ainet/CTT Brasil.
Mais corre porque são apenas 80 vagas

http://www.ciee.org.br/portal/estuda...ials/index.asp

----------


## beirsdorf

Droga, faltou no velho maranhão...

----------

